# Overused Words



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Do you find some words are over-used these days? Do you find they are often used in the wrong context? Here is one that I find that is way over-used.

Awe or awesome: Meaning: A mixed feeling of reverence, fear and wonder, caused by something majestic, sublime, etc. (awesome: filled with awe)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ppl say "basically" too much.
or "like..."
"...you know?"

I hate is when ppl misuse a negative word to have positive meanings "that new Corvette is SICK!". They used to use "bad" in the same way, but at least could make a hair of sense if you were using it to describe something "tough" eg. "don't mess with that kid down the street, he's baaad" ie a good fighter, but does it so much hes kind of a bad guy. But I cant see a scenario when being sick is ever a good thing.

"even" gets over used as well, but don't even go there!
Same with "need"...eg "Kim Kardashian needs to go get some class" "you need to get out of my face". no one "needs" to do what you tell them, nor do they likely care what you think, so mind your own business and get on with your own life.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> ppl say "basically" too much.
> or "like..."
> "...you know?"
> 
> I hate is when ppl misuse a negative word to have positive meanings "that new Corvette is SICK!". They used to use "bad" in the same way, but at least could make a hair of sense if you were using it to describe something "tough" eg. "don't mess with that kid down the street, he's baaad" ie a good fighter, but does it so much hes kind of a bad guy. But I cant see a scenario when being sick is ever a good thing.


Over used phrases can be more annoying than overused words but "it is what it is".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Over used phrases can be more annoying than overused words but "it is what it is".


"for all intents and purposes" (often said as "for all intensive purposes"), clichés are almost another topic unto themselves!


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

If I hear one more idiot say "awesome sauce" I am going to smack them. Also "Crazy Town" is really annoying me.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> If I hear one more idiot say "awesome sauce" I am going to smack them. Also "Crazy Town" is really annoying me.


Gotta admit. I have not heard "awesome sauce" before. That sounds like a term that my 5 year old grand daughter would use. And if she did I'd think it was cute and it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

"At the end of the day...."
"Absolutely...."
"Irregardless...."
"Having said that...."


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Extrapulating

- - - Updated - - -

I also hate the expression "street smarts".

It's usually used by people who haven't lived on the street, and who aren't smart.

- - - Updated - - -



guitarman2 said:


> Over used phrases can be more annoying than overused words but "it is what it is".


A few years ago I had to specifically request that my coworkers refrain from using that expression because it was driving me mad.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Duster said:


> Extrapulating
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I first heard it about 3 years ago when my boss at the time used it constantly. I couldn't really request him to stop.
"Having said that", "At the end of the day" I "absolutely" don't get all worked up about anyone's vernacular practices irregardless of what anyone else thinks.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> I first heard it about 3 years ago when my boss at the time used it constantly. I couldn't really request him to stop.
> "Having said that", "At the end of the day" I "absolutely" don't get all worked up about anyone's vernacular practices irregardless of what anyone else thinks.


It is what it is? :smile-new:

(It's not an overused word but I also hate it when people put happy faces on everything)


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

"Going Forward " If I hear one more politician use this in a speech I will smash the TV.
"Ya Ya Ya Ya " This is a favorite when young women are conversing ,drives me crazy.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

its not really a word, but when ppl bring up really dated pop culture references.
time to let go of the Seinfeld-isms, people.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm super glad that all you peoples have had a paradigm shift and transcended out of the whole 80s vibe. Really.............


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the word random is now used in a way it didn't used to be. it kinda gets on my nerves a little


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

game-changer


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

"regards" used to be used WAY too much.

Now, sweet and awesome are overused & the phrase that gets under my skin is the "not so much".


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, all you guys work in offices with really inexperienced managers. (Experienced in the matter? Maybe?) My boss likes.. "Putting the Cart in front of the Horse" really annoys me.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

What about ginger and mojo?............


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Hope the OP doesn't mind if I take a LITTLE license with his thread.

I'm about ready to delete an iPad/iPhone app called Zite, a news-gathering app that hour-by-hour presents a collection of the "top stories" from around the web. Problem is, the stories are selected by (I suspect) soft-headed leftism-steeped kids in their first real jobs, who can't stay focused on a story if it's more than 200 words long, and who are susceptible to (and maybe get paid for) selecting "click-bait" articles entitled with some of the most over-used words on the web. 

Examples:

"The Ultimate Guide to..." (More ultimate than the one last week?)

"53 Things That Successful People Do Every Day" (For sure, one thing all successful people avoid doing is reading a list of 53 things successful people do.)

"XX Things That XX Don't Want You to Know About XX" (Apple doesn't want me to know "secret" features of its iPhone, doctors don't want me to know brain-dead-basic tricks for staying healthy, etc., the volume of available-everywhere secrets is "mind-boggling".)

"23 Mind-Boggling Tricks for Using Simple Home Items to Make Your Life Better" (It usually boggles the mind to think that everyone doesn't know the things already.)

"19 Insane Ways to Lose Weight Without Dieting" (Boringly-sane advice which makes me feel insane for clicking on it.)

"10 iOS Apps That Will Change the Way You Work" (Generally, I'd get more work done by ignoring these articles.)

"4 Tips to Reach Your New Years Goals This Year" (One of today's, I can hardly wait to read it but I should wait until the New Year, shouldn't I?)

"You'll Never Believe These Images of XX" (I can't believe the editors have never seen them before, and think anyone else hasn't.)

"The Most Infuriating XX Things About XX" (Hmmm. Need some anger management maybe?)

And on and on. "Lies", "Attack", "XX Declares War on XX" (Hint: no weapons involved), "XX Profound Observations on XX", yada, yada, yada.

Today, the mind-bogglingly ultimate over-used word is "torture" as countless sneering 150-word puff-pieces about the U.S. report on torture of detainees floods the left-wing media.

</rant>

Thanks OP!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Swervin55 said:


> "At the end of the day...."
> "Absolutely...."
> "Irregardless...."
> "Having said that...."


I'm guilty for overusing "having said that"

the ones that annoy me are

"cheers" - just say thank-you, please. 
"epic" - 95% of the time, its not even close to epic.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

"...'n stuff like that..."


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

bluzfish said:


> It is what it is? :smile-new:
> 
> (It's not an overused word but I also hate it when people put happy faces on everything)


I like the smiley face. I think it's awesome. I was never really happy about putting LOL after I typed something I thought was funny as I was never really laughing out loud. So I use :congratulatory: instead.
If I offend anyone using it. My bad.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL
OMG
LMAO

Just to name a few. Thinking about my kids future is scary!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Guitar101 said:


> I like the smiley face. I think it's awesome. I was never really happy about putting LOL after I typed something I thought was funny as I was never really laughing out loud. So I use :congratulatory: instead.
> If I offend anyone using it. My bad.


Just kidding.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

People don't say 'pecker' enough.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Over used words?

I'd say numero uno has got to be fuck.

Hey sorry about saying fuck.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Over used words?
> 
> I'd say numero uno has got to be fuck.
> 
> Hey sorry about saying fuck.


I can't believe you just wrote fuck.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Only one cure, and its not more cowbell: get thyself a broader vocabulary...and make a point of using it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Only one cure, and its not more cowbell: get thyself a broader vocabulary...and make a point of using it.


I can't believe you just wrote thyself.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

People who pepper every sentence with that word obviously have no idea how stupid it makes them sound. Personally, when I hear it interjected every second word, my estimation of the person's IQ drops about 40 points.

EDIT: to be clear I mean "fuck", not "thyself"... unless the 2 words are used together at a renaissance fair, of course.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> People don't say 'pecker' enough.


They just don't want to get you excited.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

"Going Forward" - what other way are you going to go?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> People who pepper every sentence with that word obviously have no idea how stupid it makes them sound. Personally, when I hear it interjected every second word, my estimation of the person's IQ drops about 40 points.
> 
> EDIT: to be clear I mean "fuck", not "thyself"... unless the 2 words are used together at a renaissance fair, of course.


At my high school, I believe we used to use those two words in exactly that combination, followed by "in the heart...thricefold!"

We also had a guy in our circle of friends, whose last name WAS "Pecker". The moment he came of age to do so, he legally changed it. There are some names that you can easily imagine them being accompanied by the sharp flick of a wet towel in the gym locker room.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> At my high school, I believe we used to use those two words in exactly that combination, followed by "in the heart...thricefold!"
> 
> We also had a guy in our circle of friends, whose last name WAS "Pecker". The moment he came of age to do so, he legally changed it. There are some names that you can easily imagine them being accompanied by the sharp flick of a wet towel in the gym locker room.


you had me in stitches.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

boyscout said:


> Hope the OP doesn't mind if I take a LITTLE license with his thread.
> 
> I'm about ready to delete an iPad/iPhone app called Zite, a news-gathering app that hour-by-hour presents a collection of the "top stories" from around the web. Problem is, the stories are selected by (I suspect) soft-headed leftism-steeped kids in their first real jobs, who can't stay focused on a story if it's more than 200 words long, and who are susceptible to (and maybe get paid for) selecting "click-bait" articles entitled with some of the most over-used words on the web.
> 
> ...


Loved your post! You made me laugh out loud a few times.

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> People who pepper every sentence with that word obviously have no idea how stupid it makes them sound. Personally, when I hear it interjected every second word, my estimation of the person's IQ drops about 40 points.
> 
> EDIT: to be clear I mean "fuck", not "thyself"... unless the 2 words are used together at a renaissance fair, of course.


You will likely appreciate the saying below. I feel it's about as true a fact as can be said.

Foul language is the sign of a weak mind trying to express itself forcibly.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

One phrase that pisses me off is "for the greater good" coming from a politician or military strategist when describing their latest foray.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

"Best and brightest"

I've had the pleasure of chatting with some of the most influential thinkers of our time: Marshall McLuhan, Frank Zappa, B.F. Skinner, Carl Sagan, Roger Sperry (the latter a Nobel Prize winner), and corresponded via e-mail with many highly-respected scholars. And quite honestly, I've never run into "the best and the brightest". I've certainly met people who had put enormous thought and effort into their field - and lord love 'em for that - and deservedly earned the respect of many. But were they the "best and brightest"? Nah.

I usually hear that phrase employed by employers who have no interest in training the people they hire, or simply want to dangle the credentials of their staff in front of competitors as a rhetorical device: "Ya see, beeyotch, what _*I*_ got that you _*ain't*_ got?"


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

After reading "it is what it is" I'm surprised I managed to get through reading the rest of the thread before typing this. 

I find that "it is what it is" is almost invariably used by bosses who've been comprehensively schooled in why x is a bad idea, but are either too stubborn, too stupid, or too afraid of their bosses who came up with x to be able to change the decision. In essence, it's the ultimate boss passive/aggressive response to reasoned logic.

Neil

PS: pecker.

PPS: I'm Australian, the first four words we learn as children are "mum", "dad", "fuck", and "where's me bloody beer?" Always so funny watching how uptight Canadians are about swearing. Having lived in both countries, I'd suggest they're even more retentive than Americans about it.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> People who pepper every sentence with that word obviously have no idea how stupid it makes them sound. Personally, when I hear it interjected every second word, my estimation of the person's IQ drops about 40 points.
> 
> EDIT: to be clear I mean "fuck", not "thyself"... unless the 2 words are used together at a renaissance fair, of course.


When I first read your post, I thought that you meant the word 'obviously'...the pro hockey players say it nearly every sentence.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> When I first read your post, I thought that you meant the word 'obviously'...the pro hockey players say it nearly every sentence.


Ha ha - ya got me!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

"Really?" I know it jumped the shark some time ago but it still pops up and is just as irritating as when I first heard it.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Macki said:


> "Going Forward" - what other way are you going to go?


Yes politicians love to use that phrase to look like some great planner moving on and fixing the world. ( Kathleen Wynne's favorite) Judy Partridge my local councilor has it in her bag of tricks also.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

deadear said:


> Yes politicians love to use that phrase to look like some great planner moving on and fixing the world. ( Kathalene Winn's favorite) Judy Partridge my local councilor has it in her bag of tricks also.


I think it also gets used in such a way to subtly close the door on the past.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> "Really?" I know it jumped the shark some time ago but it still pops up and is just as irritating as when I first heard it.


I had a client who would say, "Really?", then immediately follow it with "Seriously?" and finish it off with an, "I mean c'mon". 

She said it so frequently that I say it in my head at least 5 times a week.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I had a client who would say, "Really?", then immediately follow it with "Seriously?" and finish it off with an, "I mean c'mon".
> 
> She said it so frequently that I say it in my head at least 5 times a week.


Sorry to hear that you relive that experience so often. I hear parents say it to their kids and I consider it a form of abuse, though not because of the obvious doubt it casts upon the child's judgement. It's simply the child's forced acknowledgement that the grown-ass adult using that tired phrase is their own flesh & blood...that shit cuts _deep_ ;^ )


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Agreed. They can't even explain what they consider to be the greater good. 

Another one I can't stand is...."the 30,000 foot view". Mostly because it's often said by senior managers at work who are completely blind to what's actually going on. 



fredyfreeloader said:


> One phrase that pisses me off is "for the greater good" coming from a politician or military strategist when describing their latest foray.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

StevieMac said:


> "Really?" I know it jumped the shark some time ago but it still pops up and is just as irritating as when I first heard it.


It is a favorite on forums when people dis agree with you. They reply " StevieMac Really " and that is the end of their post. Idiots


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A friend mentioned this one to me and warned me not to use it because of the connotation it can leave. It is often used like this:

I tell you "honestly".......

So most of the time they are telling us "dishonestly"?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Option1 said:


> After reading "it is what it is" I'm surprised I managed to get through reading the rest of the thread before typing this.
> 
> I find that "it is what it is" is almost invariably used by bosses who've been comprehensively schooled in why x is a bad idea, but are either too stubborn, too stupid, or too afraid of their bosses who came up with x to be able to change the decision. In essence, it's the ultimate boss passive/aggressive response to reasoned logic.
> 
> ...


No effin' sh*t.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I can't believe you just wrote thyself.


Was it supposed to be "thine self"?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When one takes stock of the many different phrases that people here have noted as irritating them, whether because of their overuse, or their disingenuous use, the majority would seem to be filler phrases for public discourse that is either vapid and not especially thoughtful, or is evasive. Most of the time, though, I'll wager, the users of those phrases haven't put much thought into what they are saying, or else have delegated that thought to the comms people who furnish them with talking points.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Louis CK have a funny way to explain the overuse of some words:

[video=youtube;z9wf3mxRL5o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9wf3mxRL5o[/video]


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Words certain people call someone whose name they don't know, or are too lazy to use. They often come across as boorish or overly familiar. They are not terribly polite, and are prone to be dated.

1940's - Mac or Bub
1950's - Daddy or Daddy-O
1960's - Man
Today - Dude

I think the equivalent female tags are "baby" in the 40s and 50s, and "lady" still used by ignorant people today.

What's the matter with pal, chum, mister or sir depending on the level of respect or formality of the situation?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

krelf said:


> words certain people call someone whose name they don't know, or are too lazy to use. They often come across as boorish or overly familiar. They are not terribly polite, and are prone to be dated.
> 
> 1940's - bub


*hey !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Bubb said:


> *hey !!!!!!!!!!!*


I said Bub, not Bubb!!!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

People use 'actually' way too much and when answering questions, the word 'so' is used to start sentences far too often.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone else call people "Bud" instead of their name. I think I do that more than I should at the curling club but find it's kind of an automatic thing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Krelf said:


> Words certain people call someone whose name they don't know, or are too lazy to use. They often come across as boorish or overly familiar. They are not terribly polite, and are prone to be dated.
> 
> 1940's - Mac or Bub
> 1950's - Daddy or Daddy-O
> ...


I doubt if I've ever been called pal or chum, to my face, in a non-confontational situation. Mister and sir seem to be used by peace officers and the like or young kids who don't really want to be working at walmart and a&w. Dude is right up there with goof. Bub, or Bubb? Well you just gotta be someone's little brother.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

"Chum" automatically makes me think of this:










or this:










So no, I would not be happy being addressed as "chum" (even if it is warranted). 

I'm Australian, so everyone is "maaattte".

Neil


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> I doubt if I've ever been called pal or chum, to my face, in a non-confontational situation. Mister and sir seem to be used by peace officers and the like or young kids who don't really want to be working at walmart and a&w. Dude is right up there with goof. Bub, or Bubb? Well you just gotta be someone's little brother.


Chief or boss get used a lot in certain circles as well these days.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Easy-peasy, winner winner chicken dinner, smooth as butter and a few others come to mind.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

"If I can do it, anybody can do it" assumes a lot and is a humiliating slap in the face to anyone who physically or mentally CAN'T do it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> Chief or boss get used a lot in certain circles as well these days.


Those two are used way too much by contractors. It's usually said from under a backwards-worn construction hat. faaack!!!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Those two are used way too much by contractors. It's usually said from under a backwards-worn construction hat. faaack!!!


You got it


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Orientated.


If I hear one more person use the word orientated I will orientate their heads up their butts..........................................and call them a pecker.

The word is oriented. 

Pecker.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;zuQK6t2Esng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuQK6t2Esng[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

ignorant, when you know they mean arrogant.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Cartcanuck said:


> Orientated.
> 
> 
> If I hear one more person use the word orientated I will orientate their heads up their butts..........................................and call them a pecker.
> ...


Irregardless is like that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*unbelievable*: Originally meant "impossible to believe," but is now used as a general, positive descriptor.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Cartcanuck said:


> Orientated.
> 
> 
> If I hear one more person use the word orientated I will orientate their heads up their butts..........................................and call them a pecker.
> ...


Comes from a rather expected misunderstanding.

What do you do when involved in concentration? Concentrate, of course. And an investigation? Why investigate. Some where out there is probably someone using the verb "infestate" because that must be what happens when you have an infestation.

English has a nasty habit of pretending to have rules, and then breaking them.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm tired of hearing "How so?" and "It's on you" on just about every TV drama.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Im tired of hearing "iconic" and "sublime" for any review...usually gross exaggerations, but it makes it sound like theyre afficionados.

German ppl I know seem to use the words "sex party" too much....but no one says it quite like them.

But if I had to choose 1 word that gets over used the most in the past 10 yrs or so, its "Hero". Originally I think t was used as a morale booster /propaganda and recruitment tool in the US after 9/11, now it gets applied to anyone who puts on a uniform regardless of their actual function, actions or merit. I still think it should apply to those after they've earned it through extraordinary actions or sacrifices, not for simply signing up to the club with the hopeful intent to earn it one day. It shouldn't be earned by association.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Diablo said:


> <snip> But if I had to choose 1 word that gets over used the most in the past 10 yrs or so, its "Hero". Originally I think t was used as a morale booster /propaganda and recruitment tool in the US after 9/11, now it gets applied to anyone who puts on a uniform regardless of their actual function, actions or merit. I still think it should apply to those after they've earned it through extraordinary actions or sacrifices, not for simply signing up to the club with the hopeful intent to earn it one day. It shouldn't be earned by association.


+1,000! Actions which could be considered antipodal to heroism are perpetrated frequently by uniformed public servants... fortunately the news is full of some of them lately. Some incidents we hear about, many we do not, but as a class the people are diligently and relentlessly styled as "heroes" by their professional spin doctors. Especially-galling to me is when a cop or firefighter dies in a workplace incident for reasons including bad health, carelessness, breaking with procedure, or other reasons of less than heroic origin, he/she is honored with a city-seizing multi-million-dollar funeral attended by many thousands of his/her union brothers and sisters flown in from across North America, all at taxpayer expense and entirely for the purpose of burnishing the notion that they're all heroes at work.

Gee, does it seem like this might be a hot-button for me?!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't think it gets overused, but it does get misapplied, and to my way of thinking, generally for political purposes. Those purposes could be for parties or institutions, but they could also be for employee organizations too.

Is it a travesty when someone simply trying to do a decent job, conscienably, ends up losing a limb, an eye, their sanity, or their life, on the job? You betcha. DOUBLE you-betcha. There is something deeply tragic and unfair about being shot or run over in the midst of a simple check-stop, or blown up while sitting in the back of an armoured vehicle on the way to somewhere, or having a roof collapse on you when you turned your back for a second. But there is nothing especially "heroic" about it. 

The term "hero" gets used not in describing the _*actions*_ of the person, but in asserting either the increased general risk to persons in that occupation (i.e., if they are "heroes" then the occupation should receive greater respect and support, and maybe even compensation), or the legitimacy of some initiative or expenditure, as mandated from above (i.e., if every body bag that lands at CFB Trenton contains a "hero" then everything we do, when we participate in what the Government views as our commitments, must be legitimate and irrefutable.).

Again, this takes NOTHING away from the tragedy, from the unfairness of it, or from the appreciation we have for folks in those roles. But tragedy is something that can _*accompany*_ heroism; it isn't _*equal to *_heroism.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Todays forecast: Cold, with a 90% chance of white girls "literally dying" because they "just can't"


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The "official" whatever of the Canadian Olympic team, Leafs, Habs, Jays, etc, etc.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> Todays forecast: Cold, with a 90% chance of white girls "literally dying" because they "just can't"


because they "so don't want to go there" and they're "not even kidding".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

my big one here, is TONE.
it means everything and nothing...but mostly the latter. its subjective, indescribable, and collectively, billions have been spent seeking it with few satisfied they found it.
when I see a NGD post and the enthusiastic new owner boasts about all the TONE this new piece of equipment has, I roll my eyes, because I know that item will most likely be on kijiji in 18mths or less.

edit: and no, not every guitar with some flame on it has a "Monster top".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, if we're in that domain, I don't think I ever want to hear "transparent" ever again; whether in reference to pedals...OR to bureaucracy.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I started think inside the box again. It has become the new outside, but keep it on the dl (I'm gonna ride it until people realize what I'm doing).

Step 2 is thinking inside the circle and transitioning to just outside of circle.

After that, I'm pretty much screwed. Like a sheep. By a herder.

Someone shoot me. I'm not well.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

"Not gonna lie..." (Nobody asked you to.)

"I'm just sayin." (I know. I'm right here. I heard you — Of course, this is just some know-it-all way of enforcing advice on someone.)

"That's how I roll" (Great. You think you're Vince Vaughn. Well, I think he's a dick too.)


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Just adding this because I think the thread has gone too long without the requisite mention: pecker.

Neil


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.pecker.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's a phrase I get really tired of seeing...."shipping extra" or "plus shipping".


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Another phrase that is done to death: "don't even get me started" or any other phrase with the word 'even' thrown in.

BTW...I use fvk often...and there is nothing more stupid than a stupid person trying to give the air that they are 'smarter' because they don't condone profanity. Fvk off. Just because a brilliant person once said it, doesn't mean that you are smarter if you agree. You are intelligent if you are intelligent whether or not you say fvk, fudge, frig or other and if you are stupid, you are stupid, no matter how smart you may think that you are.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Another phrase that is done to death: "don't even get me started" or any other phrase with the word 'even' thrown in.
> 
> .


See post #2


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Probably not overused by today's standards, but its been overused for so long. More to the point, used incorrectly for so long.

Virtual.

What it actually means is not real, fake, imaginary.

Do we really want our dishers virtually spot free (I'd rather have them actually clean). Do we really need this expression in virtually every ad?


The other expression is "let me tell you what". Especially as used by a certain CFL color commentator. Before every fricken sentence. To be fair, the guy was a lineman for years and spent alot of time hitting his head on everything in site. Well, virtually everything.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

In the same manner as 'virtually', people always say 'literally' as well. I don't know if this one was mentioned in the past 8 pages either.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> Probably not overused by today's standards, but its been overused for so long. More to the point, used incorrectly for so long.
> 
> Virtual.
> 
> What it actually means is not real, fake, imaginary.


I use it occasionally from this definition:

*vir·tu·al*/ˈvərCH(əw)əl/ :almost or nearly as described, but not completely or according to strict definition. 

Because certainly things are impossible to guarantee at work, the word comes in handy. Essentially is another goody


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

smorgdonkey said:


> In the same manner as 'virtually', people always say 'literally' as well. I don't know if this one was mentioned in the past 8 pages either.


The 'literally' when they mean what is essentially the opposite, 'figuratively' infuriates me. The worst part is that it is being formally accepted as a correct usage. How the fuck can it possibly be seen as correct?

Neil


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Option1 said:


> The 'literally' when they mean what is essentially the opposite, 'figuratively' infuriates me. The worst part is that it is being formally accepted as a correct usage. How the fuck can it possibly be seen as correct?
> 
> Neil


I agree...and now 'irregardless' has been used so much that it is being recognized as a word by some of the big names who/which are supposed to mean something.


Another one that I hate, and it seems that educated people are very adept at throwing it in at a nerve-grating frequency (for me), is 'actually'. Used as if the person listening isn't going to believe their statement(s) so they 'qualify' it with 'actually'. The average citizen loves to do this as well. Annoying. This one may be in the last 8 pages or so as well.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A few of words the wife is getting to over use. "No", "NO!", "I have a head ache", "You want to try that at your age, you'll hurt yourself" and my all time favorites, "I'm trying to sleep" and "Maybe for your birthday.".


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

'Hey' as a salutation.
1) from a phone call: 'Hey, how are you?"
2) From an ad: "Hey, whazzup. I need to get rid of this guitar asap..... "

In my youth the word 'hey' was effectively used to get my attention, usually at an increased volume.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

ed2000 said:


> 'Hey' as a salutation.
> 1) from a phone call: 'Hey, how are you?"
> 2) From an ad: "Hey, whazzup. I need to get rid of this guitar asap..... "
> 
> In my youth the word 'hey' was effectively used to get my attention, usually at an increased volume.


How about: "I need to get rid of this guitar yo"

Yo?

WTF is "yo" in that context? I have heard it used in place of 'hey' but just dropped in at the end of a sentence?

Hate.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

How are you? Answer: Fine. Then, because they didn't listen, they ask again, how are you?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> How are you? Answer: Fine. Then, because they didn't listen, they ask again, how are you?


Depends on who says the 'fine' usually. Male or female.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The bulk of my voicemails start with, "oh, hi". 

I didn't mean to startle you.



...and nothing flexes my abs more than someone asking how I am on a voicemail. That awkward pause and following segue is priceless.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

'pretty much' and 'mint' -used separately and combined

as in, "This guitar is pretty much mint"
'Mint'- implies in unused condition.
'Pretty much' - no idea where to go with this combo.

and finally 'Synergy' - (I really dislike this word)
Twenty years ago there was a merger of two photocopier companies. The new president told us 'we have synergy' by combining our workforces. Everything went down the drain shortly thereafter due to purposefully bad management.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would have to vote for 'amazing'.

seems everyone and everything was just amazing this past year


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would have to vote for 'amazing'.
> 
> seems everyone and everything was just amazing this past year


Indeed...all of the superlatives are overused.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would have to vote for 'amazing'.
> 
> seems everyone and everything was just amazing this past year


I find that simply amazing!:smile-new: And If find you are amazingly correct.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Yo. Wazzup. Or my favourite Sup with that tilted, kooky and perpetually bored look.

It seems like everyone wants to believe that they can relate to some drug slinging crack head from southern california. I don't get it and never will. I do have fun with it though, if my kids or their friends talk like that. If I can keep myself from laughing at them I usually respond in kind which gets me some weird looks. It's not like it's very hard to figure out. 



smorgdonkey said:


> How about: "I need to get rid of this guitar yo"
> 
> Yo?
> 
> ...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Yo.


Two "hip" kids talking to each other: Yo Yo.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Bro, Brother, My brother. None of these referring to an immediate relative. Like hey Bro wassup or yo Bro wassup, too cool by far. Brother we've got a long long road ahead, where the fuck are we going? My Brother, Union boss rallying the troops, My Brothers and Sisters we must fight this outrageous attack on our right to strike and bring these mother fucking pecker heads to their collective knees and they have surrendered. or a TV Evangelist to the enthralled believers, My Brothers and Sisters I beg you, bow your heads and raise your hands high and ask the man on high to smite that mother fucking politician and make him/her see the error of their ways.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Krelf said:


> Words certain people call someone whose name they don't know, or are too lazy to use. They often come across as boorish or overly familiar. They are not terribly polite, and are prone to be dated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely hate the word "dude!~ My boss at work uses this word constantly! I guess she needs to feel like she's in the "now", hip and happening! I think I have said this word once or twice in my life! Oh ya, she says "cool"! I cringe when I hears these 2 words in one of her sentences!

I think it's most inappropriate for my boss to call me "dude" when clearly I am not a dude but a woman. I think it's unprofessional!

"You piss me off" Why can't ppl say, you make me mad or angry?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> I absolutely hate the word "dude!~ My boss at work uses this word constantly! I guess she needs to feel like she's in the "now", hip and happening! I think I have said this word once or twice in my life! Oh ya, she says "cool"! I cringe when I hears these 2 words in one of her sentences!
> 
> I think it's_* most inappropriate*_ for my boss to call me "dude" when clearly I am not a dude but a woman. I think _*it's unprofessional!*_
> 
> "You piss me off"_* Why can't ppl say, you make me mad or angry?*_


Totally agree.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I hate the really nasty word "douchebag"! My boss called my coworker one and I thought that was just disgusting even though it was in jest!


----------

